# OHIO emergency snow list



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Well I figure everyone else is gettin one, us Ohio boys need one too. Name, location, numbers, equipment to offer. You never know when you may get into a jam. 

Sydenstricker Landscaping
Tom Sydenstricker 
Willoughby, Ohio North East(lake co)
(440)942-6045 office
(440)289-7019 cell

2000 Chevy Silverado 2500 4x4 with a 7.5 foot Meyer poly plow. I aint afraid of snow, and am always ready to go!!


----------



## f250man

SMS Construction & Snow Removal
Steve Swallow , Owner
Madison , Ohio ( Lake County)
(440) 479-4752 Cell on 24/7

Always ready to help a fellow plow guy or gal.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Classic Floors And More
Joe Leighton
Carlisle Twp. OH (Cleveland west side-Will travel)
440-742-8313 -cell 24/7
2000 Ford F-250 Superduty Super Crew -7' 6'' Western Poly Pro


----------



## Clapper&Company

Clapper & Company, Snow & Ice Management 
Ron Clapper, Owner
9740 Stump Rd
Minerva, Ohio 44657 
(Carroll, Stark & Columbiana)

330-868-4300	Office
330-868-3972	Home
330-428-4456	Cell

Will help out any where, any time if able to.


----------



## Easy

Don Pflueger
LeRoy Twp, Lake County, Ohio

440-487 5443


----------



## chazg33

C&G SNOW PLOWING AND LANDSCAPING
37 lockwood
geneva,ohio 44041
440-415-2174 or 440-415-2175 24/7
2003 gmc 2500hd duramax blizzard 810
1997 chevy 8ft meyers
1996 chevy 8ft fisher
chuck goerndt owner..


----------



## WALKERS

WALKER LANDSCAPE
CINCINNATI, OH
(513)305-5296
MOST OF THE TIME IN CUBA 
(Long Distance Call):salute:


----------



## Greenwalt

WAG Property Management
Westerville, Oh
(614)554-0753
48in Moose on a '99 Fourtrax


----------



## Frostysnow

-Austin Schmidt
-A.P. Lawn Service
-419.571.2325

Cleveland, University Circle Area (will travel)

2003 Dodge Ram 2500, Meyer 7.5 MDII


----------



## Sweetpete

Old Brooklyn Interiors
216-244-5273 cell
Greater Cleveland area

Newer equipment and very reliable. 
2004 F 250 w/ 7.5 Meyer steel
Thanks

Pete


----------



## Smokey5826

Close Cut Landscaping
(216) 389 - 3306
Ernie

Serving Solon, Orange Village, Moreland Hills, Pepper Pike, Chagrin Falls, and surrounding areas


----------



## SpruceLandscape

*Spruce Landscaping*
North Ridgeville, OH
440-353-0477

Serving western/southern cuyahoga county, Lorain county


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

KGR landscaping
440 781 7888
Kevin
04 f150 7'6''meyers and soon a hitch spreader
96 f250 7'6'' meyers
06 ranger has a snowbear looking to change that thou
When it snows i am always up and ready to go


----------



## hawk29

KLK services

513-383-0179

Liberty twp / Monroe / Cincinnati


----------



## VBigFord20

Nico Viola
DiFilippo Properties LLC
Locations Manager/ Part Owner
North Royalton, OH
440-655-0439


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Cleveland Area*

Burkart Landscape
419-290-0230 cell
Aaron Burkart

-2004 chevy 2500HD with 7.5 Meyer poly plow and buyers salt spreader, 22 inch snow thrower.

Can help service cleveland and surrounding suburbs


----------



## winter angel

Dayton, Ohio
Serving Troy, Tipp City, Vandalia,
Englewood, and Surronding area.

Great idea, may need a backup.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Well, might as well post mine. If anyone needs help (after my route is done), I'd be glad to help, just call. Akron, Kent, Ravenna, and points north. 330.687.3221

Gary


----------



## salsterboy

Maiorana Landscaping, LLC
Sal Maiorana
Serving Cuyahoga & Summit Counties
Oakwood Village, Oh
(216) 214-5643
__________________________________________________________________________
02 Chevy 3500 Silverado 4x4- 8 ft. Meyers plow & Truck Craft Bulk Spreader
05 Chevy 2500 HD 4x4 - 8 ft. Meyer plow.


----------



## frndinalowplace

Dan-(216) 235-2269
ProTouch Groundscapes LLC.
02. Chevy 2500hd. meyer 7.5
98. Chevy 3500 blizzard 810.

Servicing: Seven Hills, parma,independence,north royalton, maple heights, middleburg heights. parma heights.


----------



## fortywinks

River Snow Management, LLC
Cell # 440-554-3347
2007 Chevy 2500 HD 8'2 Boss V
Toro Snowthrower and a good shovel
Email: [email protected]

Three Kids, a dog, and a skeptical wife.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Free bump!


----------



## Mike S

Stutske Construction
614-206-2528
Equipment with pusher
Trucks with plows that will handle bulk salt
If I can help I will, If I cant I know some one who can!
Central Ohio


----------



## MRUSSELL

*Ohio Emergency Snow Thread*

Russell's Property Maint.
Mansfield Ohio (419)566-8749
1993 Dodge 2500 Diesel Boss V 8.5 W/ Tail Gate Spreader
1997 Gmc 1500 Western Pro Polly 7.5
Ariens Snowblower 32 Inch
3 Shovels
Will Travel To Help If Needed


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Panovich Landscape & Snow Removal LLC
Akron, Ohio 330-310-0898 
06' 2500 Dodge Ram Boss Plow with SnowEx Salt Spreader Vpro 7500 Bulk salt
06' Ford F-250 Boss v-Plow 
John Deere Tractor front bucket
Two Snow Throwers 22 inch Toro and 36 inch DEERE
Willing to travel if you need help.


----------



## fordmstng66

Mike 

Willowick, OH surrounding area
1995 F150 7.5 Western Plow 
Grotech swing gate spreader
Available weekeds, or after 6:00 during the week
440-336-1569


----------



## cornbinder

studer automotive
1378 twp. rd 13 jeromesville oh, 44840
shop 330-264-1287
cell 330-347-1358
equipment available
94 ford f-350 western 7.5
88 dodge ramcharger western 7.5
91 dodge 250 western 7.5&salt spreader
91 dodge 250 boss 9-2 v plow
if anybody in the snow belt needs help for a large event call me anytime i have 2 very good plowers and myself that have 3 trucks always on stand by. as long as were not getting pounded. lake effect snow usually brings us nothing as were twiddling our thumbs while the snow belts rockin. pete


----------



## AESC

I am in Stark County however i am available for North East Ohio.
I have a 99 chevy 2500 with a 8.2 boss V plow.
330-699-5731 ext 100


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER

CHRIS HUFFMAN
MOUNTAIN MOVER
419.937.6094
SENECA COUNTY AND SURRONDING AREA
WILL HELP IF NEEDED
1996 DODGE 3500 4X4 W/9'2 BOSS V AND 1100 SPREADERwesport


----------



## f250man

Bumping it to the top since winters coming. :waving:


----------



## Urselawn

Urse Lawn Service 
Mark Urse Owner 614-749-6324
Central Ohio Area
Will travel for the right reason.

2006 Chevy 2500 HD 
Meyer 7' Plow


----------



## INTEXT

INTEXT Recon Services
Chagrin Falls, Oh
Service Areas: Chagrin Falls, Solon, Aurora,Bainbridge,Pepper Pike, Mayfield Hts,Lyndhurst,Twinsburg (you get the idea....)
____
Always willing to help out another sno-bro - _after my route is done of course_.
216-534-6277
www.intextreconditioning.com

2008 Ford F250SD with 7.5 Western


----------



## Nelsen

*Cleveland Help*

Nelsen Lawn Service
Rick Nelsen - Owner 440-915-9550
All Western/Southwestern suburbs of Cleveland and some Lorain County

Always willing to help out! 
2000 SILVERADO 1500
Buyers SnowDogg MD 7.5
Toro Snowthrower


----------



## rmorrison9773

I'm in SE Mich, but I can help out you NW Ohio guys if you get in a jam
Bob 734-891-6734


----------



## lqmustang

Jason's Lawn Service
330-284-6672
I'm based in Jackson Twp, Stark county. Can help out in Stark, Summit, and surrounding areas. 

2005 F350
Boss 8' straight plow


----------



## camconcrete

Nick Campbell
Campbell Concrete Construction
740-572-1512
truck w/plow
backhoe
skid steer


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I guess I should freshen mine again, since I moved and all, lol. 

Cell 440-796-9971 on 24/7 and that is my Nextel direct connect as well
Home/office 440-639-2941 on 24/7 ONLY when the snow flies!!!!! Or my wife will kill you, 

The truck is in my signature. 

I will be happy to help in any way I can. I can plow extra into my route, ONLY IF THEY ARE WITHIN A VERY CLOSE PROXIMITY TO ONE OF MINE!!!!! Otherwise it will have to wait, sorry. I can even help pull a down plow truck or anything mechanical as well. 


We cover all of western Lake County and end in Concord in Eastern Lake County. (But of course can handle parts of Cuyahoga and Geagua county as well.


----------



## clark lawn

i might as well put my info up got 2 trucks 1st 94 f250 4x4 with plow and spreader and second 97 f350 with a vbox and plow. im in the yougstown area but if we dont have anything here i can travel a little.
cell is 330-770-2189 on 24/7 shop is 330-757-8700 right now its hit or miss if ill be there or not as i do not run out of my house. i also carry a tow strap with me if anyone local needs a pull.


----------



## suzuki0702

Foster's Garden's
Tallmadge, OH
serving most of portage and summit counties
Brian Foster @ 330-285-6270

truck in sig and have an 01 ranger with a 6.5 meyers


----------



## SpruceLandscape

*Lorain County, Southwest/West Cleveland Suburbs*

Hey guys, have two trucks available for emergency work, or to pull someone out... Isn't that right KEVIN???

06 Ram CTD 9'4" with wings on, Specialize in pulling out shiny black Chevys
07 Chevy 2500 8'0" straightblade. (Red, not black)

My routes start in Lorain county and finish up in the western burbs of Cuyahoga.
OFFICE: 440-353-0477 24/7, however, as stated above, only during storms, or my wife
will kill ya as well, and let me tell ya, she's been pretty pissed off lately
CELL: 440-915-1750


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

*Central Ohio Help!*

Jeremy
614-787-5589 or [email protected]
Columbus and central Ohio.


----------



## kthhayes

Hayes Estate Management
513-477-8410
[email protected]
Will head up north if it is dry down here, under contract to Brickman/Groundmasters for the past 6 years. Hard core JUNKIE here I also have family in Stow.

01 Dodge Ram 2500 Blizzard 810 Power plow, no salter.


----------



## rjnjr1019

Chip 419-271-4825 erie county, sandusky and surounding areas will travel if able too anytime.


----------



## fakemam

mike here cell 3303275317 have the 98 gmc with tail gate spreader willing to go up north if we don't have anything down in the canton area. also can help pull people out or emergency work once done with my route.


----------



## DODGEing

Adam 614-204-4117
Smitty's Hauling Fully insured [email protected]
8.5 western pro on my 97 dodge diesel 1 ton dump with Buyers 600lb spreader, Yamaha grizzly with 60" plow.
Will travel


----------



## Clapper&Company

Bump.......


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i forgot this was even here


----------



## partsguy08

Uniontown area. Will travel within reason. Routes in Akron and Barberton and all points in between. 1991 Chevy 2500 8600gvw with 7.5 meyers. Call me at Federated Auto Parts in Hartville 330-877-0600 between 8:30 to 5:00 ask for Greg cell 330-351-2626. And yes I have 24/acess to all in stock parts.


----------



## mtk469

I am in NE Indiana. Fort Wayne Area but if someone runs into a jam on the NW side and I am not in jam myself then I am more than happy to help.
Paradise Lawn and Landscape. 
Matt - 260-450-3999


----------



## paradise1229

Paradise Landscapes
Charles Miller, Owner
Warren, OH

330-979-1072

Snow plowing: Serving Trumbull, Mahoning, Portage, Ashtabula Counties

1996 F250 4x4 7.3L 7.5' Meyers Plow.


----------



## Geary44

Geary j. Gallik ii
(419)-961-3724
lexington / mansfield, ohio
2008 dodge ram 1500 with a meyer stp 7.5


----------



## MeeksCo

I tried uploading the Microsoft Excel spreadsheet I made from this info...but it wouldnt let me. So here ya go. 
This will be nice to copy and print. Keep in the truck just in case. 

If anybody has more info they can add to it the list. Copy & paste into a Microsoft Word Document, add your info alphabetically by county, and re-post. 

Hope thise helps. 
Snow is on the way the weather lady said today! Good luck. 

County City/Area	Company	Name	Cell	Home/Office	Truck Info (Optional) 
Ashland	Jeromesville	Studer Automotive (330)347-1358	(330)264-1287	94 ford f-350 western 7.5
Ashtabula Geneva	C&G Snow Plowing & Landscaping (440)415-2174	(440)415-2175	2003 gmc 2500hd duramax blizzard 810
Carroll/Stark/Columbiana	Minerva	Clapper & Company	Ron Clapper	(330)428-4456	(330)868-4300	
Central Ohio	Central Ohio	Stutske Construction (614)206-2528 
Cuyahoga	Cleveland & Surrounding Suburbs	Burkart Landscape	Aaron Burkart	(419)290-0230 2004 Chevy 2500HD 7'6" Meyer poly Buyers Tlgt
Cuyahoga	Cleveland & Surrounding - Southwest Cuyahoga	Meeks Construction & Skilled Services LLC	Chad Meeks	(216)217-0158 1996 Chevy k1500 Western 7'6" Pro w/Wings 800Lb Buyers
Cuyahoga	Carlisle Twp - Cleveland Westside	Classic Floors And More	Joe Leighton	(440)742-8313 2000 Ford F-250 Superduty 7'6'' Western Poly 
Cuyahoga	Cleveland - University Circle	A.P. Lawn Service	Austin Schmidt	(419)571-2325 
Cuyahoga	Cleveland - Greater Cleveland Area	Old Brooklyn Interiors (216)244-5273 2004 F 250 w/ 7.5 Meyer steel
Cuyahoga	Solon & Surrounding Close Cut Landscaping	Ernie	(216)389-3306 
Cuyahoga	North Ridgeville - Western/Southern Cuyahoga	Spruce Landscaping (440)353-0477 2006 Dodge 2500 Boss 7'6" w/Wings
Cuyahoga	North Royalton	DiFilippo Properties LLC	Nico Viola	(440)655-0439 2004 F-150 4x4- Boss 7.6 poly plow
Cuyahoga	Western/Southwestern Cuyahoga	Nelsen Lawn Service	Rick Nelsen	(440)915-9550 2000 Silverado 1500 Buyers SnowDogg MD 7.5
Cuyahoga Chagrin Falls - Eastern Cuyahoga	INTEXT Recon Services (216)534-6277 2008 Ford F250SD with 7.5 Western
Cuyahoga & Summit	Oakwood Village	Maiorana Landscaping, LLC	Sal Maiorana	(216) 214-5643	02 Chevy 3500 Silverado 4x4- 8 ft. Meyers Truck Craft Bulk 
Erie & Sandusky Chip	(419)271-4825 
Franklin Westerville	WAG Property Management (614)554-0753 94 Chevy 2500 48in Moose on a '99 Fourtrax 
Franklin Columbus and central Ohio Jeremy	(614)787-5589 2008 F350 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V SS
Franklin Smitty's Hauling	Adam	(614)204-4117 97 Dodge Diesel Dump 8'6" Western w/Spreader
Hamilton	Cincinatti	Walker Landscape (513)305-5296 2004 F250 Diesel 8' BOSS Western 1000 Tlgt spreader
Hamilton	Liberty twp / Monroe / Cincinnati	KLK services (513)383-0179 1998 chevy Z71 K1500 w/ meyer 7.5'
Hamilton Hayes Estate Management (513)477-8410 01 Dodge Ram 2500 Blizzard 810
Lake Willoughby - Western Lake County	Sydenstricker Landscaping	Tom Sydenstricker	440-796-9971	440-639-2941	2000 Chevy Silverado 2500 7.5 Meyer poly 
Lake Madison	SMS Construction & Snow Removal	Steve Swallow	(440)479-4752 1999 Ford Superduty 8' Western Pro w/wings
Lake LeRoy Twp Don Pflueger	(440)487-5443 2005 Dodge 2500 Curtis 8'
Lake Willowick	Panovich Landscape & Snow Removal LLC	Mike	(440)336-1569 1995 F150 7.5 Western Plow
Portage	Warren - Trumball, Portage, Ashtabula	Paradise Landscapes	Charles Miller	(330)979-1072 1996 F250 4x4 7.3L 7.5' Meyers Plow
Richland	Mansfield	Russell's Property Maint (419)566-8749 1993 Dodge 2500 Diesel Boss V 8.5 W/ Tail Gate Spreader
Richland	Lexington / Mansfield Geary j. Gallik ii	(419)961-3724 2008 dodge ram 1500 with a meyer stp 7.5
Seneca County	Seneca County & Surrounding Areas	Mountain Mover	Chris Huffman	(419)937-6094 1996 Dodge 3500 4X4 w/9'2 Boss V - 1100 Spreader
Stark Stark & Northeast OH (330)699-5731 ext 100 99 chevy 2500 with a 8.2 boss V plow
Stark & Summit	Jackson Twp, Stark & Summit	Jason's Lawn Service	Jason	(330)284-6672 2005 F350 Boss 8' 
Summit	Canton Mike	(330)327-5317 97 GMC K2500 HD 7.L w\ 8.2 boss V
Summit	Uniontown	Federated Auto Parts	Greg	(330)351-2626	(330)877-0600	1991 Chevy 2500 7.5 meyers
Summit Akron	diFilippo Properties LLC 2006 Dodge 2500 Boss
Summit & Portage	Akron, Kent, Ravenna & North Gary	(330)687-3221 2003 Chevy K3500 8 ft Meyer Plow w/ Pro-Wings
Summit & Portage	Tallmadge	Foster's Garden's	Brian Foster	(330)285-6270 2004 F-250 8' 6" Western Pro 
KGR landscaping	Kevin	(440)781-7888 04 F150 7'6'' Meyers
River Snow Management, LLC (440)554-3347 2007 Chevy 2500 HD 8'2 Boss V
Central Ohio Area	Urse Lawn Service	Mark Urse	(614)749-6324 2006 Chevy 2500 HD 7'6" Meyer
Campbell Concrete Construction	Nick Campbell	(740)572-1512 2004 Dodge Boss 8'2"


----------



## akaplowing

Aka enterpririze 330-281-1954 2009 chevy 2500hd boss8'2' v plow all brand new portage,geauga, lake


----------



## ice-eater

We've been in the industry since 1981, and now are offering 24 hour availability to 50 lb. bagged salt out of our Columbus west side warehouse. And we also provide access to all other supplies, back up rental pumps, shovels, beacons, calcium, and everything else needed when the winter weather is on and you can't find it anywhere else.

Call us, or email us at [email protected] for more information on rates through a two tier pricing system. One for those that want the lowest price, and can afford to pay for their salt in advance and save big time by having us store it and load it for them when the winter storms come. Then another for those that just want to pick up and pay for one pallet at a time. Or even have it delivered to them at their next job site, 24/7 when the blitz is on!

Meanwhile, we stand ready to join in and offer our back up services when anyone falls behind. We will travel, and we always keep two trucks set aside just as back-ups for this purpose only. Naturally, available first for the Central Ohio area, then elsewhere as needed.

See our web site at: http://home.wowway.com/~ice_eater/


----------



## FLS 9602

*FLS Ltd.*

Glad to help out.
FLS Ltd.
Scott 614.778.5080
Westerville, OH


----------



## Lawn Guy36

Bellman Lawn Service
(330)819-4173
06 F150 5.4L V8
Snow Dogg 7.6
Buyers salt spreader
Servicing Summitt,Portage,and Medina


----------



## broncscott

Hart Construction Inc. North side of Cincinnati. Will travel to plow.
Scott Hart
513-479-0451
2000 F350 M9 Meyers Western tailgate salter
2000 F350 C8 Meyers


----------



## Troybaseball21

Clear Vue Snow Plowing
Adam 937-875-1143
Travis 937-689-2972
Based out of Troy, OH serving Troy, Tipp City, West Milton, and Surrounding cities

2005 Dodge 2500 Boss 9'2" V-Plow / Buyers tailgate spreader
2003 Dodge 2500 Hiniker 8'6" V-Plow / Buyers tailgate spreader


----------



## zeek

Zach Erb
2009 Dodge Ram 1500
SD 7.5 Fisher
440-813-1748

Cell always on if you need help......Ashtabula


----------



## suzuki0702

bump die da bump! JRB here!


----------



## show-n-go

Have plow will travel. Normally have at least 1 or 2 other trucks with me that can and will travel to plow especially if it's not snowing here.

2003 Ford Excursion 7.3 with a Western 8' ultra. no salter yet
2006 Ford f350 drw 6.0 with a Western 9ft ultra plus. no salt
2007 Chevy 2500 with a Snowdogg 7.5 and buyers salter

My phone is always on and if it's snowing i won't be sleeping.


----------



## jsimanella

Hi.

I live in Strongsville, but not afraid to travel as far east as Solon, South to Medina, West to Lorain...
Email me at erieboater @ gmail.com (no spaces), or cell phone 216.406.7252.

Thanks!

John


----------



## justgeorge

East side of Cincinnati area. RIght now plenty of room in my schedule.
George Ball
Owner
(513)290-6196
2007 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 4x4
7.5' Western Pro Plow


----------



## ABsnow

Anybody in the Toledo area? I'm in Toledo, only have one truck. Kinda looking for a backup in case of a break down.


----------



## grasscutter11

Allegro Property Services Inc
Chad Haller 330/814-2974 24/7
Summit/Medina County, but will travel to Cuyahoga/Lake/Portage
2004 Chevy K 2500HD 7.5 Meyer

Thanks!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

ABsnow;881255 said:


> Anybody in the Toledo area? I'm in Toledo, only have one truck. Kinda looking for a backup in case of a break down.


There is a guy on here, daveintoledo. Search for him and he plows out there. He hasnt been on here in a while though.

Welcome to PS and come on over to the Ohio snow thread. We dont bite over there, lol. You will make good friends very quick!!


----------



## thesnowman269

Bulldog Snow Removal, Geauga county area (chesterland), Got a 98 F-250 with a meyers 7.5 and an ariens 24" snowblower, Cell 440-821-2695 -Robert


----------



## dually one

Southshore maintenance services
Elyria Ohio
440-315-3233

F-350 western 8 X3
f-250 meyers 8 x2

Case backhoe X2
Loaders X2
Skidsteer X2

We got what you need give us a call


----------



## Mac351

*Snow plowing and Removal Services West side of Cleveland, ohio*

For Snow plowing and removal services, available 24/7 equipment includes:
2009 Ford F250 Meyers lot Pro
2000 ford F250 with a western
Backhoe/Loader
Skid Steer
Two Tandem axle Dump trucks

Mc Namee Construction
(216)351-4627
(216) 598-5188


----------



## SPSkyo8530

*Snow Plowing Services*

216-849-8530

Servicing West Cleveland, Lakewood, Rocky River, Westlake, Fairview, North Olmstead

2005 f250 8' boss 575 SnowEx

2002 2500 8' Meyers 575 SnowEx

2004 2500 8' Hiniker

1995 2500 7.5 Meyers

Happy to help out anytime. ~Kevin


----------



## lehnerex

05 chevy2500 7.5' western with wings
04 chevy 2500 810 blizzard
99chevy 3500 8' western w wings
09 bobcat t320 10' protec switchbade box or 810 blizzard
07 bobcat s185 10' protec rubber edge box or 7.5 western
06 suzuki w 48" cycle country blade
snowex hitch mount spreader will fit any truck
also run with about 9 other trucks so no shortage of manpower here
we service delaware and northern franklin county but will travel when it is dry down here.
i would love to go up north and play in the big snows as we have weeks on end with nothing here.
[email protected] or 740-404-0526 
24/7 always ready for more thanks, Ben


----------



## Division

Albert Lapina
Division Landscaping - Owner
330.242.3161
Medina and surrounding area.... have snow? will travel.
[email protected]
[email protected]

99 gmc sierra 2500 hd w meyer 7.5
snow ex 575 
toro power lite


----------



## ToledoSteve

Wish it would stop raining! It's December for cryn' out load!

I'm to the point that I'm willing 2 travel.


----------



## ToledoSteve

Wish it would stop raining! It's December for cryn' out loud!

I'm to the point that I'm willing 2 travel...

Fisher’s Snow Plowing
2969 E. Sterns Rd.
Erie’ MI 48133
419-410-0493
419-350-0294
Serving Toledo, Ohio and Monroe County, MI.

03 Chevy ext cab 1500HD 7.5 Meyer 57
01 Ford F350 7.3L Power Stroke 4 door short bed w/9' Meyer Polly 60 w/650 Meyers tg spreader (when needed)
94 Dodge Ram reg cab long bed 1500 w/Timbren’s 7.5 western w/wings and 4' Down Eastern SS V-box
92 Chevy Suburban C-8 Meyer 60 (back up truck)
92 Chevy full-size Blazer w/ 7.5 Meyer 47 (back up truck)
92 Ford F250 7.5 Meyer 47
92 Ford F250 reg cab no blade (its the side walk crew truck)
91 GMC 2500 Ext cab long bed w/rear air bags front Timbren’s C-8 Meyer 60 and 8' Meyer V-box
86 Chevy Scottsdale ¾ ton reg cab long bed 7.5 western (back up truck)
85 C70 366 big block Dump with trough spreader and 10' western
83 Chevy 1 ton dually with dump box and 8' Northern. (back up truck)
3 - 2 stage 28" Blowers and 5 Toro's (single stage) 16" - 26" and a whole lot of shovels and walk behind spreaders. 

GOD let it snow! Ohh, and while your at it... Let the under cutting hill-jacks that think they can throw a plow on there POS truck and undercut everyone in the busness get in a wreck on the highway while there racing to plow one of my old lots! but don't let them get hurt. (cause then i'd be a real @$$!!)


----------



## wolpwons

03 4500 w/9' western & v-box
01 2500 w/8.2 v-plow
07 277 cat w/10'
91 int single axle 4800 10' gledhill w/salter
" "
91 int. tandem w/ 12' gledhill and salter
96 dodge 7.5 w/ v-box
04 suburban 7.5 western




Terra Excavating
Jack/ 513-383-1037


----------



## pvtwaggs14

Wes Waggoner Owner of We'll Push Lawn Care and Snow Removal
Perrysburg, Oh 43551 419-215-2420(personal cell on 24/7)
dodge w200 8'pro wing
dodge w150 7.5' pro wing
1990 chevy 2500 7.5
1999 chevy 2500 7.5 wing
1999 chevy 3500 8' dump body
2007 kubota tractor with loader and 7.5 plow w/ wings or box


----------



## ihdriver7088

Chris Colflesh

740-272-1859

Delaware,Ohio


----------



## jet0455

•Johnathan E. Taylor	
•2001 Chevrolet 2500 HD 4X4 with 7.5ft Western Plow…1998 Chevrolet 3500 4X4 with 7.5ft Western Plow...John Deere 750 Diesel 4X4 with 6ft Blade…Various Snow Blowers, Salt Spreaders, Etc….
•8 Years Plowing Experience for large company before finally starting my own Business. 
•Based out of Maineville, OH…Will travel anywhere in the Greater Cincinnati Area, Northern Kentucky, and also have other subs that will travel to other locations….Let me know and chances are I can get there expediently. 
•Cell: (513) 478-1541….Email: [email protected] (Goes to my cell phone). 
•Owner of H&T Services, we are a Veteran owned Complete Grounds Maintenance company…We pride ourselves on being prompt, professional and affordable. Website: www.htservices.vpweb.com


----------



## Willis Concrete

*Toledo,Ohio 2 Trucks*

2004 f-250 8.5 meyers with wings and westrn 1000 salter
1996 3500 ram 8.5 meyers
Snow blower 22' or 24'' 
Northwest Ohio (Toledo,Ohio) 419.467.8496 Willis Concrete

im new to this site i thnik i did this the right way....


----------



## SuperDutyFords1

Marsh Landscape Services 
Mike Marsh 
Columbus Ohio
614-315-1058

2007 Ford f-250 meyer 8.5' 2.5CY Salt Dogg spreader 
2001 F-450 Western 10'
1995 Chevy S-10 (monster, rebuilt to push snow) 6.5' meyer 
2002 chevy avalanche 4x4
2004 Jeep Liberty 4x4
Walk crews with blowers


----------



## asap419

*Toledo, OH*

1995 ford 250 8' western plow & western spreader
needs work & will travel!!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Put me on the list! 419-463-0086


----------



## bln

If it is not snowing in Michigan I'm available (248)-982-5263. Brad. I have an F350 diesel with a 9.2 boss VXT.


----------



## Tconley

Tim Conley (330) 620-4253
We service Akron and surrounding areas. 
2012 GMC 2500 7 1/2 Boss Superduty with wings
2003 Dodge Ram 2500 7 1/2 Boss Superduty with wings
2002 Ford F350 7 1/2 Boss Superduty with wings
2004 Ford F350 7 1/2 Meyers with wings
Salt Dogg 1.5 yd spreader


----------



## viniferaguru

David Meek
Cincinnati Ohio 
( Tri State - INDIANA- Kentucky - Ohio )
859-322 -4886
couple of plows w spreaders
goons to do the walks -


----------



## CELandscapes

Jeremy Colvin

937-286-8246
Tipp City, OH 

Willing to travel in the tri-state area

2005 Ford F350 PSD 9.2 BOSS Poly V
2006 GMC 2500HD Duramax 9.2 BOSS Poly V
2003 Dodge 2500 9.2 BOSS V
1999 Chevy 1500HD 7.6 BOSS V
Also can have sidewalk crews


----------



## Flawless440

Central Ohio

[email protected]


----------



## rickbays

*any trucks in Mansfield or Ashalnd area looking for work?*

Looking for a few trucks that plow in Richalnd/ Ashland areas

Thanks
Rick
RNB Maintenance
419-631-1007


----------



## Colombocustom

Looking for Subs for Strongsville / Berea, commercial lots only.


----------



## BDEZ

*Emergency list*

Blade 2 Blade Property Maintenance, 440-478-1227 northeast Cleveland area
if not snowing in Cleveland willing to travel Tri-State Area

___________________
2004 dodge 3/4 with snowdogg 810
2008 dodge 3/4 western 810 with spreader on back 
2004 Dakota with 7.5


----------



## axe124

Please add me to the list...

ASW Lawn Care, LLC
513-307-6449

2009 Silverado 2500HD - 8' Boss Plow
Cincinnati and surrounding area's


----------

